# Update on Gwendolen and Earnest, the geese



## LadyGascoyne (5 December 2016)

Gwendolen, Earnest and their little family are doing so well. Earnest is enjoying Gwen's company again so is so much less needy now. He's still happily come up for a treat or a cuddle but the incessant squawking and honking every time I'm out of sight has stopped. 

Gwen has three goslings left- from an original eight &#128557;- but they are now at an age where they are a bit safer. The pair of hawks who live in our forest had a gosling buffet going at one point. 

The little ones are getting braver and will now come to call which is quite fun. They do make me laugh with their antics. They cuddle up and sleep on the lawn in the morning sun and then do some goose yoga, funny creatures. 

I had no idea how much personality geese had, or how much fun they would be. They've been fairly easy to train too. They know where they are allowed to be and when they get fed, and they come to call or to a little bell that hangs by our lemon trees. 

Definitely recommend having some geese around.


----------



## PorkChop (5 December 2016)

Thank you for the update 

She looks pleased as punch with them and rightly so   We love our geese, highly recommend them to anyone!

Surely you have names for the little ones now, I realise its going to be a minute or two before you will be able to tell them apart


----------



## sky1000 (5 December 2016)

Thanks for the update.  I am enjoying the saga.


----------



## Apercrumbie (5 December 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Fiona (5 December 2016)

Gorgeous. .

Our neighbours  have three,  and they're much friendlier and quieter than i was expecting   

Fiona


----------

